# Will you all pool your money together for me?



## Jim (Dec 10, 2016)

:LOL2: All I can say is wow. Is there a market for this? honestly?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172439664047?ssPageName=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Johnny (Dec 10, 2016)

wow - that is ONE BIG FROG !!!!! (probably from Calaveras County).

being an ebay aficionado myself, I can usually spot the scammers
pretty quickly . . . also the newbees that have no idea of bidding in an auction.
the bidder *"n***n (545)"* seems to be knowledgeable of the process.
bidding that high and that often with two days left in the auction is rediculous.
the 545 transactions under his belt shows some degree of experience.
looking at his consistant bidding pattern of boosting the price, my personal
suspicion is that he has some personal interest in the frog selling for so much.
and will sell for more if he keeps running up the price - then backs off at the last minute.
MY personal technique is to watch the item until the very last 4 seconds of the auction
then fire in my best price - BOOM !!! LOL they call it "sniping"

but - that is jus my Dos Centavos (that is still one big lure !!!). excellent craftsmanship.

Edit: It just dawned on me the full extent of the WEIGHT of this thing !!! 10.9 ounces.
the surf fishermen at Caper Hatteras, NC use 15 foot rods, 60# line to chuck out their 8oz sinker plus bait . . . . 
so, what size tackle would be required for this thing fishing for bass ???? (or gators and pythons).


----------



## edwonbass (Dec 10, 2016)

I would be afraid of anything I caught on that thing!


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 10, 2016)

8 people are bidding. I would lose it on the first cast


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 11, 2016)

Johnny said:


> MY personal technique is to watch the item until the very last 4 seconds of the auction
> then fire in my best price - BOOM !!! LOL they call it "sniping"


***********************************************************

:LOL2: A man after my heart. Exactly what I do with anything I'm after. 

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 12, 2016)

9 hours left


----------



## DaleH (Dec 12, 2016)

I have but 2 replies .... one is _"Go fund me ..." _

... and the other is _"Go xxxx yyyyyyyy!"_

Nevermind [-X 

:wink: said in the spirit of extreme sarcastic humor ... _and hope it is taken that way!_


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 12, 2016)

That's insane. 1hr and 45 left to go, and it's at $1,675.00.

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 13, 2016)

sold for 1675. dang! wait until that bad boy gets hung up in the top of a tree


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2016)

lovedr79 said:


> sold for 1675. dang! wait until that bad boy gets hung up in the top of a tree



That is just crazy. :roll:


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 14, 2016)

First cast, a pike smashes it, cuts the line and swims away with it in his mouth. Owner spends rest of his vacation fishing the same spot trying to catch same pike.
Tim


----------



## Johnny (Dec 14, 2016)

LOL Earl LOL !!!!! that is exactly what 99% of us would do.
the other 1% would resort to more drastic measures . . . 
dynamite comes to mind also scuba gear and a spear gun

That's funny right there


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 15, 2016)

earl60446 said:


> First cast, a pike smashes it, cuts the line and swims away with it in his mouth. Owner spends rest of his vacation fishing the same spot trying to catch same pike.
> Tim



EXACTLY! lord help them if the wife finds out how much it cost.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 15, 2016)

This is so far over the top that I can't find the words.... What am I missing, other than a boatload of unneeded cash, haha.


----------



## Jim (Dec 15, 2016)

LDUBS said:


> This is so far over the top that I can't find the words.... What am I missing, other than a boatload of unneeded cash, haha.


 :LOL2: 

Exactly!


----------



## overboard (Dec 15, 2016)

So now that you have it, what you going to do with it Jim!  :lol: 

Probably see it back on ebay in a few years, as a collectors item for 5k! 
As PT Barnum once said "there's a sucker born every minute"!


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 16, 2016)

I think it should be placed in the next box pass! Lol


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 16, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> I think it should be placed in the next box pass! Lol



next monthly give away


----------

